# IVF POLICY AT SOUTHEND ON SEA



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls

Hope you can help.

How do I find out the policy for IVF treatment for Southend on Sea?  I only ask as my friend has been rejected for treatment in her area due to her having stepchildren.

I have a stepson, although we see him probably once or twice a year.  I don't want to run the risk of me getting no treatment.

Any help or advice would be helpful.

Thanks in advance

Bellini xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You can search for your local PCT on this website.

http://www.nhs.uk/servicedirectories/Pages/PrimaryCareTrustListing.aspx

You'd need to contact them directly to request details of their NHS funded fertility treatment criteria. Unfortunately the majority of PCTs will not fund NHS IVF treatment if either you or your partner have children from current or previous relationship but I know there are a few PCTs who have a variation on this so you definitely need to speak with yours directly.

We live SE London but come under Bromley PCT and this is what their criteria state:



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Here you go.....this is what I was sent end of last year from really helpful guy at Bromley PCT.
> 
> *Infertility Policy for SE London so as well as Bromley, also includes Bexley, Lewisham, Greenwich, Lambeth & Southwark.*
> 
> ...


Hope that helps....

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Blimey MINXY that's shocking      

Okay so I shouldn't be surprised - I can't understand how they can punish a woman for having a relationship with a man who has had children from a previous relationship.

I understand, in a way, if she had some children but OMG I am horrified.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sadly that's the way of fertility treatment funding on the NHS   If some people had their way, no one would get any NHS funding for fertility treatment, full stop 

Do check with your PCT though cos as I say, some do have variations on this and you may be able to appeal.  I spose in some ways we were "lucky" (if you can use that word) in that neither of us have children so were entitled to NHS funding and we managed to get 2 funded cycles before our PCT changed it to 1 ! (and all just before I've hit 40....sadly we're back to paying private again now !)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mel honey, 

Just thought I would answer your question, at Southend PCT the criteria is very strict and unfortunately it is true that if you or your Dh have children from previous relationships then it is almost cvertain that they will not help and private tretment is the way forwards - with regards to IVF ICSI.

We found that the option of Egg Sharing enabled us to help someone else in our situation, but it also made the impossible possible, we would be able to receive A* private treatment at a fraction of the cost. 

At CRM London Egg Sharing IVF with ICSI cost us - £700 for ICSI treatment, £105 HFEA fee, £95 CF test for Ross and then travelling expenses - that's it. They didn't even charge us for blastocyst transfer, which is usually £600. Our clinic is also extremly successful and financially one of the cheapest (when Egg Sharing). Just thought that it would be something to think about honey !!!

Can highly recomend the CRM London 0207 616 6767 DR Yeung.

Lots of loves,

Shon and Bump xxx


----------

